# iMac G5 Rev C 2.1 Ghz en folie ...



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Mon iMac G5 a rendu l'âme ...

Hier matin j'allume l'engin ( vers 7h), et jusqu'à 11h , pas de soucis.
Etant parti faire quelques courses, je reviens devant le pavé blanc, et je constate qu'un joli kernel avait fait son apparition .

Depuis rien à faire. Touche C ( reboot sur disque, ou touche Màj..rien à faire)

Le plus étrange, est que, si je le laisse tranquille pendant une heure, il redémarre..et après 10 minute re Kernel, et pendant une heure plus rien à faire ( Bong de démarrage , écran noir..)

Ce qui m'intrigue , est que plus je le laisse tranquille longtemps, plus loin va le boot...c'est à dire que une heure je peux le démarrer, deux heures je peux faire 1-2 petites choses, etc...

Bref ... pige pas ...


----------



## julienfroment (13 Août 2006)

bonjour,  ton imacx doit tjs etre sous garantie, dc -> retour SAV pour maintenance

Sinon quan tu le laisse se reposer 1heure, une fois qu'il redemarre tu ne peu pas redemarer sur le cd d'instal? sans passer par touche c mais en l'inserant une fois le système allume et de passer par demarage dans pref système. après tu réinstal ton système (entièrement avec formatage du disque avant, mais pense a sauver tes donnée);

a toi de voir. bonne journée


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Non rien à faire ..

La SAV semble la seule solution ...

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

y a 4 diodes dedans pour t'aider &#224; faire un diagnostique mais je crois que t'as perdu la partie...


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a 4 diodes dedans pour t'aider à faire un diagnostique mais je crois que t'as perdu la partie...



Oui et ouvrir un Rev C c'est pas aussi simple qu'un Rev A..

Bye iMac, c'est juste le deuxième en 6 mois... ( et bien entendu toujours le week end , jamais la semaine :mouais: )

Au moins celui-là est encore sous garantie :rateau:


----------



## da capo (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y a 4 diodes dedans pour t'aider à faire un diagnostique mais je crois que t'as perdu la partie...


+ 1

pour info, si tu as une deuxième machine et que tu tentes un accès au mac par firewire, comment cela se passe-t-il ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

J'veux pas dire mais ce sujet est plut&#244;t mac de bureau


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas dire mais ce sujet est plutôt mac de bureau



'tain je kernel aussi ...


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> + 1
> 
> pour info, si tu as une deuxième machine et que tu tentes un accès au mac par firewire, comment cela se passe-t-il ?



Mal il kernel avant ... 
Je sais pas ... peut-être qu'il sait voler cet iMac...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

m'est avis que l'on va te changer CM + alim

fais un scandale et r&#233;clame un x86 

le G5 n'aurait jamais du entrer dans un truc aussi miniaturis&#233;


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fais un scandale et réclame un x86



Si j'arrive avec un Pittbull ... tatoué avec une pomme , j'ai une chance


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2006)

avec un nez entre les crocs &#231;a le fairait


----------



## AuGie (13 Août 2006)

Sous les conseils avisés de supermoquette, je deplace dans Mac de bureau


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Sous les conseils avisés de supermoquette, je deplace dans Mac de bureau



Il est bien ce supermoquette


----------



## da capo (13 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le G5 n'aurait jamais du entrer dans un truc aussi miniaturisé


??? humour, surement.
J'ai deux imac g5 revA à la maison (un 20" et un 17") et pas l'ombre d'un souci.

Avec tous les travaux, faudra que je pense à nettoyer l'intérieur (un coup de soufflette) sinon, tout roule.

Je pense que c'est :
- faute à malchanche
- faut à la Mouette


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2006)

Salut, j'ai un ami qui a eu ce problème avec un G5 Rev A qui malheureusement n'était plus couvert par la garantie. Mêmes symptomes, j'ai réussi à lui sauvegarder ses diverses données utilisateurs (3 comptes) durant les temps de fonctionnement de la machine entre deux Kernels. J'espère que tu as pu sauvegarder les tiennes....


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Salut, j'ai un ami qui a eu ce problème avec un G5 Rev A qui malheureusement n'était plus couvert par la garantie. Mêmes symptomes, j'ai réussi à lui sauvegarder ses diverses données utilisateurs (3 comptes) durant les temps de fonctionnement de la machine entre deux Kernels. J'espère que tu as pu sauvegarder les tiennes....



:rateau: :mouais: ...non pas celle de 1 mois en arrière.

Je vais le laisser ce reposer jusqu'à demain matin et je sauvegarde de le tout ...entre 2 kernel ..

Au fait cela venait de quoi la panne ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> - faut à la Mouette



Les iMac n'aiment pas le guano


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait cela venait de quoi la panne ?


Carte mère défectueuse mais comme il n'avait pas eu de soucis avant la fin de la garantie il ne s'était pas aperçu que sa machine rentrait dans le lot des machines à problèmes...  

Il s'est inscrit sur MacGé depuis peu...


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Mon iMac malade est dans son carton..pr&#234;t pour le SAV.

Donn&#233;es sauvegard&#233;es ( j'ai eu de la chance..2 secondes apr&#232;s la fin...bonjour kernel..arf)

Il va se refaire une jeunesse


----------



## AuGie (16 Août 2006)

Ils vont te le remplacer par un iMac Intel ? :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont te le remplacer par un iMac Intel ? :rateau:




J'en doute, et même je n'en voudrais pas...

J'ai déjà des Intel, et le G5 est une bonne machine, et j'aimerais voir ce que cela donne avec Leopard ..

Bon, à part ça, ils doivent tout changer... sauf l'écran je crois ...


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Alors les pannes sont les suivantes:

- L'alimentation
- L'USB
- Le bluetooth
- La logic board ..

ce qui fonctionne:

- Le DD
- La RAM
- L'écran
- et le pied ...

:rateau:


----------



## AuGie (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *- et le pied ...*
> 
> :rateau:



 Il est fiable celui là au moins :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Il est fiable celui là au moins :rateau:



Au moins ça :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Toujours pas de nouvelles du SAV ...ça fait long ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

L'ordi a été réparé, mais oh malheur!! pendant le voyage de retour, la petite fée G5 a décidé de remettre une petite panne à mon G5.. comme par hasard ..

Forcément ils l'ont vu, et ont été obligé de recommander une carte mère... ben voyons.. 

Et puis comme par hasard, ils ont commandé la carte aujourd'hui en urgence, bien que le Mac dorme depuis le 13 septembre dans l'atelier.. ( ou alors il dort là-bas depuis le 14 août 2006)

Alors bien entendu, faut pas les brusquer les techniciens du SAV...

Bref, ils sont, soit totalement incompétent, soit ils se foutes de ma gueule .. non les deux en même temps .. J'adore ...

Pas content, mais alors pas content ..


----------



## Alex6 (19 Septembre 2006)

C'est le moment id&#233;al pour n&#233;gocier un petit geste ou le remplacement par un nouveau mod&#232;le


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Oui peut-être ..  

J'ai envoyé un mail à Apple ..sans grande illusion, ce qui me dérange, c'est qu'ils n'ont rien foutu pendant un mois, et le jour où je me décide à téléphoner, comme par hasard ils viennent de commander la pièce...

'Tain, les boules ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Septembre 2006)

Reçu à l'instant un mail de Apple.

Ils prennent les choses en main ...


----------



## BioSS (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai un souci identique...
Imac G5 rev B, 2ghz...

C'est simple, l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, pendant une semaine, il &#233;tait
devenu inutilisable. Mm probl&#232;me que toi. Il se figeait. Puis
en red&#233;marrant, &#233;cran noir, la diode ne s'allume plus, etc...

Apr&#232;s une semaine, tout est revenu dans l'ordre. Il s'est mis
parfaitement refonctionner. Jusqu'&#224; aujourd'hui, rechute. Presque
un an apr&#232;s. M&#234;me symptomes...

Et l&#224;,  je commence un peu &#224; flipper.
Le retour en SAV n'est plus couvert par la garantie.
J'ai souvent vu des probl&#232;mes identiques sur le net &#224; cause
d'une barette de RAM mal fix&#233;e (&#233;tant donn&#233;e que j'avais command&#233;
1go de ram, j'imagine que le G5 a &#233;t&#233; mont&#233; manuellement...)

Alors je sais pas.. Je fais quoi. Je l'ouvre, je le nettoie ? 
Je mate les 4 diodes ? J'essaie de refixer la ram ? Tout &#231;a me
fait flipper...


----------



## La mouette (21 Septembre 2006)

SI tu l'ouvre toi-même ..

Bon il est plus sous garantie alors tu ne risque pas la perdre ( logique) ...

Tu n'as pas une connaissance qui s'y connaît un peu ... ?


----------



## BioSS (21 Septembre 2006)

Si, mais pas en Imac.
Enfin je m'y connais tr&#232;s largement, pas de souci pour &#231;a.
C'est juste que les manips hardware, quand on a la vie de son
ordi et toutes les donn&#233;es de sa vie entre ses mains, &#231;a fait
un peu flipper.

Marrant de remarquer qu'on est arriv&#233; sur MacG &#224; quatre jours pr&#232;s,
il y a trois et demi de cela lol ...


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2006)

Voilà,

J'ai eu un téléphone avec Apple Europe au sujet de cette affaire.
Bien entendu suite à mon pétage de plombs , tout a été très vite, et le Mac est à disposition depuis ce matin, testé depuis 2 jours ( franchement il y a deux jours, il était encore mort selon le réparateur..va comprendre)
Mais je pense que ce n'est pas fini..ils me réclament 50 .-- suisse, de frais de dossier..

On va bien rigoler


----------



## BioSS (22 Septembre 2006)

Comme toutes les entreprises... D&#232;s qu'on gueule, ils s'activent.

A noter que j'ai fais toutes les op&#233;rations possibles, nettoyage, etc...
Rien n'a chang&#233;. Cependant aujourd'hui, il est arriv&#233; &#224; d&#233;marrer apr&#232;s
de nombreux, voil&#224; m&#234;me une heure et demi qu'il est lanc&#233; sans planter.
J'&#233;cris directement depuis l'imac !

Hum, l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, m&#234;me probl&#232;me.. m&#234;me solution : c'est &#224; dire
aucune, si ce n'est laisser le temps faire. Apparemment, il recommence
&#224; fonctionner normalement. Comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, le probl&#232;me s'estompe
de lui-m&#234;me... C'est quand m&#234;me bien flippant...


----------



## La mouette (22 Septembre 2006)

Oui là je suis dessus aussi.

Il fonctionne bien, sans problèmes..même pas perdu les données, tout est nickel.
Juste un Torrent dans les éléments récents un peu bizarre (  Leopard 10.5 ...) mais il n'y a rien sur l'ordi ...

BioSS c'est vrai qu'une machine qui fonctionne aléatoirement c'est flippant ..

Bon courage


----------

